# Marylou’s Rangetime



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

HKvp9
100 rounds
First time using both eyes open
View attachment 15338


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Keep at it and go for the vitals.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking good, only way to go is better........ Happy shooting..........

Maybe I will run into you someday at Shooters........


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Learn how to shoot with both eyes closed, that's when you know you're good.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Marylou: At what distance(s)?


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Marylou: At what distance(s)?


10 feet


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Suggestion: "Bear down harder," as I was told when I was learning.
1. Grip more tightly, and maintain that tight grip through every shot.
2. Do dry-fire practice to isolate the movement of your trigger finger from the rest of your hand.
3. Use dry-fire practice to learn to keep the pistol's sights from moving, while you do your trigger press.
4. Shoot more slowly. Quickness comes automatically, after lots of practice. Don't try to be quick.

At 10 feet, or (nominally) three yards, you should be attempting to place all of your hits into one ragged hole. To do that takes lots of repetitious practice. Go slowly. Fire a shot, and then try to make every subsequent shot go into the same hole.
This takes a lot of time, cartridges, and repetition, but it's really possible. Remember that you are not really trying to become a very accurate shooter, but that at 10 feet what will look like one ragged hole will, at 20 feet, look like a pattern from a shotgun. You are trying to become "just accurate enough."

Tell me whether this advice is helpful to you, or whether I should just shut up.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Cait43 said:


> Looking good, only way to go is better........ Happy shooting..........
> 
> Maybe I will run into you someday at Shooters........


I don't go to shooters anymore I use Wisconsin firearms academy 127 and burleigh. Would love to meet you.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Suggestion: "Bear down harder," as I was told when I was learning.
> 1. Grip more tightly, and maintain that tight grip through every shot.
> 2. Do dry-fire practice to isolate the movement of your trigger finger from the rest of your hand.
> 3. Use dry-fire practice to learn to keep the pistol's sights from moving, while you do your trigger press.
> ...


Steve thank you so much for the most awesome advice I will report back.


----------

